# الطائرات الاسرع من الصوت



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الطائرات فوق الصوتية

بالإضافة إلى الموازنة بين قوة الرفع والوزن وبين قوة الدفع و قوة الجر (الإعاقة) فإن على الطائرات الحديثة أن تواجه تحدياً آخراً.

نعلم أن حدود الصوت (جدار الصوت) ليس جداراً بالمعنى الفيزيائي و إنما هو السرعة التي يتغير عندها تصرف تيار الهواء حول الطائرة بشكل فجائي.

طياروا مقاتلات الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939-1945) اصطدموا في البداية بهذا المدعو جداراً في المناورات العالية السرعة أثناء القتال. كان الطيارون -في هذه الحالات- يفقدون السيطرة على طائراتهم عندما تصطدم بالأمواج المتراكمة على سطوح التحكم إذ كانت تمنع سطوح التحكم من الحركة و تترك الطاقم يائسين، و بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية أمسك المصممون بخيوط مملكة الطيران فوق-الصوتي وبشكل أساسي للطيران الحربي و بالطبع للطيران التجاري أيضاً.

الطيران فوق-الصوتي عُرّف بأنه طيران بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الصوت العادية. يسير الصوت في الهواء عند مستوى سطح البحر بسرعة 1.200كم/س تقريباً (760ميل بالساعة)، عند هذه السرعة تنشأ موجة الصدمة من هواء مضغوط بشدة ويتراكم عند مقدمة ( أنف ) الطائرة، تنتقل موجة الصدمة هذه بزيادة السرعة إلى الخلف بزاوية حادة.

تم تحقيق الطيران فوق-الصوتي لأول مرة في عام 1947 على يدي الطائرة الصاروخ (Bell X-1) التي أطلقتها القوى الجوية، والطيار الذي قام بتجربتها هو (Chuck Yeager).

السرعة في الطيران فوق-الصوتي و ما يماثله تقاس بوحدات تدعى (أرقام ماخ) (Mach numbers) و التي تقدم النسبة بين سرعة الطائرة و سرعة الصوت في الهواء، فتعتبر الطائرة التي تطير بسرعة أقل من واحد ماخ بأنها تطير بسرعة تحت صوتيه (subsonic)، وعند ماخ واحد بأن الطائرة تطير بسرعة الصوت (transonic)، و إذا كانت سرعتها ما بين واحد إلى خمسة ماخ يقال عنها بأنها فوق صوتية (supersonic)، أما سرعة خمسة ماخ و ما فوق فإنها تدعى السرعة فوق الصوتية المفرطة (فرصوتي) (hypersonic).

طور المصممون في أوربا و الولايات المتحدة بنجاح جيلاً من المركبات الطائرة الحربية والذي بلغ أوجه في الأعوام 1960-1970 بالطائرات ذات سرعة 3ماخ كالطائرة السوفيتية المناورة (MiG-25 Foxbat) و القاذفة (XB-70 Valkyrie) و الطائرة التجسسية (SR-71).

تتحرك موجة الصدمة الناشئة عن طائرة بسرعة فوق صوتية وفوق صوتية مفرطة (supersonic and hypersonic) تتمثل بتغير مفاجئ في ضغط الهواء، هذا التغير يصل إلى الأرض كقنبلة صوتية، تتعلق طبيعتها بارتفاع الطائرة و بعد المستمع عن مسار الطائرة.

تعتبر القنابل الصوتية بشكل عام عند ارتفاعات منخفضة فوق المناطق المأهولة مشكلة لا يستهان بها ولهذا السبب منعت معظم الطائرات فوق-الصوتية من الاستخدام الدائم ضمن المسارات التي تمر بالمناطق المأهولة، و على سبيل المثال: الكونكورد (Anglo-French Concode) طائرة تجارية فوق-صوتية غالباً ما تطير ضمن مسارات تمر فوق المساحات المائية أو عبر مناطق ذات أعداد ضئيلة من السكان في العالم.

يعتقد المصممون اليوم أن بإمكانهم أن يساهموا في تقليل تأثير القنبلة الصوتية الناشئة عن الطائرات الاستثمارية فوق-الصوتية إلا أنهم يستبعدون إمكانية التخلص منها تماماً.

إن حدود الطيران فوق-الصوتي هو في الواقع واحدة من أكثر النقاط صعوبة وذلك لأن الطيران فوق-الصوتي يسبب حرارة عبر الاحتكاك، وعند سرعات عالية كهذه تصل درجة حرارة سطوح المركبة إلى درجات حرارة عالية، ولذلك فإنها تكون مصنوعة من معادن خاصة نوعاً ما في المناطق المعرضة للاحتكاك.

عندما تتحرك الطائرة بسرعة كبيرة جداً ترتفع درجة الحرارة فوق الحدود الآمنة للبنية الألومنيومية للطائرة. يملك التيتانيوم و العناصر الغالية مقاومة أكثر للحرارة، إلا أنه يصعب تصنيعها و تشكيلها.

استنتج مصمموا الطائرات بأن سرعة 2.7 ماخ هي تقريباً حول الحدود الاصطلاحية للمعادن الرخيصة نسبياً والوقود. وفوق هذه السرعة فإن الطائرة لابد وأنها ستحتاج إلى أن تكون مجهزة بمعادن أكثر مقاومة للحرارة و على الأغلب عليها أن تعثر على وسيلة لتبريد وقودها.

- طائرة Concorde - 

ذات الأنف المدبب و الذي يميل إلى الأمام لحظة الإقلاع، و تطير طائرة الكونكورد الفرنسية هذه بسرعة تصل إلى ضعفي سرعة الصوت، أطلقت للمرة الأولى عام1976، إلا أنه وبسبب إحداثها لضجة شديدة أو ما يسمى بالقنابل الصوتية فإنها محدودة الإستخدام.

- القاذفة B-1B - 

وهي طائرة تابعة للجوية الأميركية و ابتدأت B-1 عام 1970، وأوقف الرئيس كارتر هذا المشروع عام 1977 ثم أمر ريغان باستكمال تطوير هذه الطائرات فكانت B-1B عام 1981 و التي كلفت 250 مليون دولار، كما زودت الطائرة بأجنحة خاصة تمكنها من الطيران في السرعات المنخفضة أو السرعات فوق صوتية

م ن ق و ل ​


----------

